# Netflix Downloadbeschränkung



## jostfun (6. April 2020)

*Netflix Downloadbeschränkung*

Moinsen,

ich habe gelesen, daß Netflix und Co. die Qualität der angebotenen Inhalt reduzieren wollen/machen.
Hat da schon jemand was "gesehen", sprich keine HD-Inhalte trotz HD-Abo bei Netflix? Ich bilde mir ein, daß ich den heutigen Film
nicht vollständig in HD gesehen hab...Meine eigentliche Frag ist aber, kann man sein Geld zurückverlangen oder halt auf das Basis-Abo mit 
SD-Qualität downgraden oder halt entsprechend weniger bezahlen?? Bei mir läuft noch der Probemonat bei Netflix, da ist mir bis auf die Qualität schnuppe wie die es machen.
Ist da jemand dran, hat eventuell Berichte gelesen, welche ich bei ner 10-Minuten-Recherche übersehen habe und oder sich auch Gedanken gemacht?
Ist sicherlich finanziell kein großer Beinbruch, da ja auch erstmal nur 30-Tage begrenzt werden soll.

schönen Abend und sonnige Grüße für morgen schonmal

p.s. Ja ist Corona geschuldet, daß ich auf solche Sachen komme....


----------



## Torben456 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Netflix Downloadbeschränkung*

Also HD ist doch gar nicht weggefallen oder sehe ich das falsch? Es wurde nur an der Bitrate geschraubt, also ich konnte bisher keine wirklichen Unterschiede wahrnehmen^^


----------



## yingtao (7. April 2020)

*AW: Netflix Downloadbeschränkung*

Habe auch gelesen das an der Auflösung selber nichts geändert wird, aber die Bitrate um ca. 30% reduziert werden soll (weiß aber nicht ob das nur UHD betrifft oder auch geringere Auflösungen). Bildschärfe sollte dadurch erhalten bleiben, jedoch kann es sein dass man jetzt in sehr hellen und sehr dunklen Bereiche Artefakte bekommt. Ich persönlich habe in die Richtung noch nichts bemerkt, habe aber auch das große Abo mit UHD und wenn die Bitrate reduziert wird, ist man jetzt wahrscheinlich irgendwo dort wo man sonst auf Youtube mit einem 4k Video ist.


----------



## P2063 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Netflix Downloadbeschränkung*

es wird weiter die Auflösung geliefert die man bezahlt (sofern das Bildmaterial in 4k vorliegt) allerdings sieht man zuweilen schon sehr deutlich die reduzierte Bitrate. Netflix scheint da aber noch den mit Abstand effizientesten Algorithmus zu verwenden, grade dunkle Bildbereiche sehen bei Amazon und Disney+ wesentlich schlimmer aus.


----------



## jostfun (7. April 2020)

*AW: Netflix Downloadbeschränkung*

Ogee, danke an Euch, dann les ich mich mal in Bitrate vs. Qualität ein. Ich habe dann vermutlich mittlere bis starke Artefakte gehabt, so wie @yingtao schrieb. Allerdings waren diese teilweise schon SEHR stark ausgeprägt! 
@P2063 bei Amazon hatte ich bisher keinerlei Probleme mit so etwas, zumindest subjektiv.

Es kann natürlich sein, daß mir mein Unterbewusstsein einen Streich spielt, da ich ja gerade darüber etwas gelesen habe!

DANKE


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2020)

*AW: Netflix Downloadbeschränkung*

Es ist eigentlich recht einfach... sie reduzieren nicht die Auflösung weil das erstens vertraglich schwierig wäre wenn du dafür zahlst und es zweitens negative Presse machen würde. Deswegen reduziert man die Bitrate des Viodeos (sprich es wird stärker komprimiert), was ggf. sogar eine schlechtere Qualität zur Folge hat als eine Auflösungsreduktion aber der breiten Masse der leute nunmal weniger böse aufstößt weil sie ja immer noch ihr "4K" haben (auch wenns aussieht wie gutes 720p).

Der Effekt, dass "Streaming-4K" sowieso schon deutlich schlechter aussieht als echtes 4K (direkt von der UHD-BluRay), einfach weil die Bitraten wesentlich geringer sind (Netflix codiert 4K auf etwa 15 MBit/s, eine BluRay liegt bei 50-100 MBit/s je nach Material) wird einfach nochmal verschärft wenn Netflix statt auf 15 jetzt vielleicht auf 10 runterkomprimiert - was, um einen Vergleich zu haben, etwa ein Drittel der Bitrate einer FullHD-BluRay ist.

Deswegen sind teilweise wie du bereits sehen konntest die Artefakte sehr ausgeprägt.


----------

